# water lily struggling



## deadlus3d (4 May 2020)

Hello,

I have a problem with our water lily.

The new leaf appears to be reddish brown.

Can I save the plant or does it have a disease? We have had the house for nine months and so
far have not added fertilizer to the plant.

Many thanks


----------



## sparkyweasel (4 May 2020)

The new leaves on some water lilies are naturally reddish, so it may not be a problem. If you could post a photo we might be able to confirm if it looks normal or not.


----------



## zozo (5 May 2020)

Pop a clay root tab or 2 into the pot will never hurt...


----------



## Fisher2007 (5 May 2020)

Mine are reddish brown to begin with, then change after a while


----------



## garsands (9 May 2020)

All of mine are reddish brown at the moment.


----------

